
How to set up a Raspberry Pi Web Server - JeremyMorgan
http://www.jeremymorgan.com/tutorials/raspberry-pi/how-to-raspberry-pi-web-server/
======
jgrahamc
I have a Raspberry Pi attached to my home network with one of these tiny WiFi
adapters ([http://www.expansys.com/edimax-wi-fi-150mbps-mini-
usb-202741...](http://www.expansys.com/edimax-wi-fi-150mbps-mini-
usb-202741/)). It's in a small white box ([http://www.amazon.co.uk/Raspberry-
Pi-case-professional-injec...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Raspberry-Pi-case-
professional-injection/dp/B0097NPQ8W/)) and attached to the wall. It's
completely unobtrusive, looks like it might be something to do with the
phones.

~~~
joezydeco
The USB/Wifi dongle is interesting. I don't know much about this flavor of
adapter, were the drivers already in the kernel? Any problems getting it
running?

~~~
voltagex_
From memory these sticks are either a Ralink or Realtek chipset and are
supported by all recent kernels.

------
shy_coder
Something like nginx, monkey or pancake would be a much better option for a
webserver/pi.

<http://nginx.org/> <http://monkey-project.com/> <http://pancakehttp.net/>

------
thenomad
Neat!

I'm very interested to see some benchmarks for this. Given Nginx is pretty
minimal in its system load (I think) might it actually be possible to run a
reasonable-sized website off one of these servers?

~~~
agumonkey
All network interfaces go through the usb stack, a few monthes ago there were
issues with usb polling (usb driver being in the closed-source firmware iirc)
eating cpu cycles. I don't know if it's been solved since.

~~~
grannyg00se
Seems like moving to USB 3.0 would be a huge overall gain to the system. Is
there some other component that would prevent full USB 3.0 speed?

~~~
agumonkey
I'm not knowledgeable but I can only recall one SoC providing usb3.0, mind you
those things are for embedded/phone devices, thus usb3 looks like a costly
overkill. I'm all for it but that's hardly a motivation for them.

usb2 would be fine if it was a sane implementation but AFAIK the rpi SoC was
made for ~video-only appliances where there's close to no IO or cpu processing
and thus the usb stack firmware code do some bold decisions that induce a nice
penalty on usb/cpu.

It's possible that they released a new version since (my data dates from a few
monthes ago) or that someone published a binary patch to improve the
situation.

